# Contact Details for Invimed - anyone help?



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello

Does anyone have other contact details for Invimed?  I have used the phone number and the email address listed on their site and have had no success on 3 attempts now?  Does anyone have an email for Dr Rockiki?  We would love to include Invimed in our search and don't want to give up on them yet? 

Podbean
x


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

I now have them and have had swift response from Annette! 
podbean


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

Hi

I went to Invimed - if you do a post search on my name you'll find some info a couple of pages back (early/mid 2006)

Jo


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Jo

Thank you for introducing yourself.  I remember seeing your user name Earthe Kitt.  I'll do a search and read up again on your comments.  

Your girls look lovely.  I bet they bring you lots of joy and keep you busy! 

Podbean


----------

